# Computer will not connect to wireless network



## SKreme (Jan 2, 2006)

I set up a wireless network at home and one of my computers will not connect to it. I was able to get on with 3 other computers so the network is not the issue. I have windows xp pro with sp2. When I try to connect using windows connection utility it says "acquiring network address" and then it just stops and says automatic... then it tries to acquire a network address again and then stops etc. I tried with 2 different wifi cards, one is the netgear wg311v2 which is in my computer and the other one is a usb wifi adapter made by trendnet. They both display the same behavior. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you're not shooting yourself in the foot with MAC Address filtering on the router.

Make sure that the Dhcp server's address range is not restricted to too few addresses.

If your network is encrypted, disable encryption until you get connected.

Make sure that with the problem PC you are connecting to your network, not a similarly named neighbor's.

Post an ipconfig /all

Open a command window (Start - Run - cmd - OK) and type
ipconfig /all

Right click in the window and select 'select all.' Hit the enter key to copy the contents to clipboard and then you can paste into post here or into text (Notepad) file for transfer.


----------



## SKreme (Jan 2, 2006)

I never changed any of those settings on the router. So I don't think there is any mac filtering or limiting of dhcp range. Not connecting to a neighbors either. Mine is named something very distinct. Here is the ipconfig:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : THE-ASKA
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 5:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WG311v2 802.11g Wireless PCI
Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-B5-4E-D8-F6
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I see no problem with the ipconfig (except the obvious no IP).

Since you are getting same thing with two adapters, and the router settings all seem to be in order it's probably something about the PC.

I can only think of one more thing tonight. Sometimes a 3rd party firewall (security suite) can shut a PC down so tightly it can't even get an IP address.

Have you had this PC on a network before?


----------



## SKreme (Jan 2, 2006)

It used to be on a wired network in a different location. I was also on a unencrypted wireless network with it. I will try turning the encryption off on my router later and to try removing all firewalls (although I think I tried shutting down my software firewall and it didn't help. I will try again though) and see what happens. Thanks for your help. Let me know if you think of anything else... I really dread having to do a clean ixp nstall in order to get it to work...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

IP addresses of 0.0.0.0 are frequently due to either a duplicate IP address on the network, or hardware/driver failure.


----------

